# mag and frame question for you guys



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I have just aquired a sports rocket mkii, and actually i would like to do this for my blue yonders as well.

I was thinking of getting one of TRES mag kits, but i havent been able to get in touch with him... I have heard some of you all do Chris Macey kits, and I know Ryan down at HJ's does it as well. Anyone have any input for me as to which kits seem to do well?

Also Ive been thinking of getting a QTC fame made for my yonder bc the standard ct frame gets in the way of my stub thumb. the rocket frames are by a long ways cheaper, i just thought i'd get one to be pretty really, but was wondering if anyone here has any input on the cage and its fishing applicability. I talked one of the guys from QTC, and he said they could make it even lower than a rocket frame, so its nice... so i dont have to dremel anymore!!!

thanks guys


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

If the cage you don't like has the two larger bars like the mag Elite, they get in my way too. 

If so try to get a standard CT frame with round bars - BB


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Black Beard said:


> If the cage you don't like has the two larger bars like the mag Elite, they get in my way too.
> 
> If so try to get a standard CT frame with round bars - BB



so glad someone like you responded!

yeah the option that would be much more cost effective would be to purchase the sports rocket frames. they're averagin around 50 dollars us from what i can find which is much cheaper than a qtc frame, although not quite as aesthetically pleasing!

would you know if the handle for the 7000-1000 class abus would fit on a 6500? ive used penn 525 handles before and they feel great, but i was trying to keep things abu on the next batch of reels.

thanks

neil


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

also do we have websites for any of them?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

As you will appreciate I am a little rusty on Abu stuff after eight years with Penn.

However, I do recall putting a 9000 handle on a 7000. That said, the standard Abu power handle works with the reel. Remember the 6500 has small gears and a BIG handle will not treat them well, I would go with a standard Abu power handle. I like the ones on the Orange Florida specials best.

Have fun - Neil

By the by, I was talking with Keith Bartlet who makes the QTC frames earlier today, he's about 30 miles from me.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

A 7000 handle won't fit a 6500, they're different sizes...

I'm with you on the QTC frame, though...I WANT ONE! Just because....


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Hey Neil...*

Did you get a price from QTC when you talked to them about making you a custom cage? Curious to know what they would charge. Blue Yonder, Benfield sideplate and a QTC frame is a high end tournament casting setup that could cost around $500.00.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Those QTC frames are nice. So nice I have two of them. I really couldnt say they make a great difference in reel performace but they sure give your reel a nice custom look. I have one on a Blue Yonder and one on a Mag Elite. The lower crossbar on the frame is about 3/8" lower than the crossbar on the stock Blue Yonder frame, so this would help in thumbing the spool. The side rings are thicker so you loose about 1/4" of inside horizontal measurement which doesnt make much difference since on these Abus the is no spool lip to thumb. I also like the reel foot which is about 1/2" longer for better attachment if you use reel coasters. 

John


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

i don't have the newer qtc frames just the older style , on the older style the anodizing did not hold up to fishing , remember these frames were produced for tournament casting where the reels rarely get wet . Check with qtc to see if Keith has got a better anodizer that will hold up to fishing .
Abu makes 6500 series power handles about $14 each ..


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

neil , before ya mag the blue yonder, throw it without mags ..
ya might be surprised , i was .
so much so that it's my favorite 6500 now .


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

DERFM said:


> neil , before ya mag the blue yonder, throw it without mags ..
> ya might be surprised , i was .
> so much so that it's my favorite 6500 now .



yeah, i love the way the blue yonder throws after a few little things... but the thing of it is this spring, during a nice bite down south, i had caught a couple fish and the fish really turned on if you were willing to wade out to what used to be that spine bar. of course after a few fish my reel got wet WET. Cast.. BOOM zing pow(keep in mind first blow up with the yonder.) puzzeled i walked all the way back to the car, put on another yonder and waded back out no problems. caught a fish in waist deep water so so the reel "may" have gone under "once" . next cast... ZING POW. Walk back to the truck and respool both reels and test cast them before wading back out. ZING POW on both!!!! so i strapped on a 525 and walked out and no problems, but by this time... no fish either 

anyway i took apart the reels and just assumed something broke or somethin! anyway i opened them up they were just sloppin wet(i know you NOT supposed to get that wet, but it happens sometimes!) So i dry off the parts and not too long after we head in. Next morning i was thinking what the hell and threw them to see if they would blow up again. NO problem at all.... Either reel....

So bascially i jsut dont wanna miss out on another bite! THere are several things about the abu that I like more than the 525, mainly the way my hands fit around them, and narrow spool for laying line down in the dark.

Anwyay just wanted to explain. THem blue yonders throw good tho you right about that DerF. DerF, by the way STOP hoarding them sissy fish so i can git in on some of the action


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Connman said:


> i don't have the newer qtc frames just the older style , on the older style the anodizing did not hold up to fishing , remember these frames were produced for tournament casting where the reels rarely get wet . Check with qtc to see if Keith has got a better anodizer that will hold up to fishing .
> Abu makes 6500 series power handles about $14 each ..


yeah ive decided im just going to fish the rocket frames. the big thing was that i needed a non flat bar ct frame... cant justify the cost at this point for something im going to get sand and salt all over.

as far as the handle, i was just hoping to get something larger than a standard 6500 power handle. I saw a guy fishing a jap style one that was larger than mine and it felt real nice. I dont know if i wanna put another penn on it just bc it does feel a tad heavier to one side then.

thanks!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> by the way STOP hoarding them sissy fish so i can git in on some of the action


 not me hoarding ...
if i had to describe my fishing year it would be a *"non-fishing year"*
abu's don't like water ...
thats where the 525 shines ...
somebody once told me , "it's not only knowing where to fish and what to fish for , it's also knowing what to use "....

derf


----------



## rodbender (Dec 15, 2006)

keith Bartlett Mr. QTC fishing cages has now got a web site  you can accesses his site via my web site. 

Oh btw pod manufacturing make the QTC fishing cages.

Hope this helps

Shaun


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Keith and his business partner Paul own/run Pod Manufacturing - BB


----------

